# Bedliner painting my poling platform?



## Auburnalum09 (Sep 2, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has tried some DIY bedliner paint on a poling platform?

I have a black poling platform that is chipping away, I was thinking about sanding/ steelbrushing it down and putting on some DIY Bedliner paint.

Any suggestions?

Would I be wasting my time/money?

Thanks!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I would look at this: http://www.monstaliner.com/

I'm seriously considering doing the inside, rub rail, spray rail and maybe the whole exterior, except the bottom, of my boat with it.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

i just used durabak on the whole topsides of my boat in a tan color and its tough as nails and easy to apply


----------

